# WiFi Transmitter Location???



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

HailDarkAle said:


> I've searched and searched here as well as online and haven't found anywhere that shows WHERE EXACTLY the WiFi broadcaster/radio is located in a 2016 (Gen 1) Cruze Limited. Did I just overlook something in my owner's manual? Is it integrated into the OnStar box? Thanks in advance, guys and girls!


I want to say at least the WiFi antenna is in the antenna. Are you trying to disable it from broadcasting or trying to add it on?


----------



## HailDarkAle (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm wanting to totally remove/disconnect the WiFi radio altogether. I know that I can have the WiFi disabled, but I actually want it fully removed. I see many posts where people have had their service disabled, but still see a network being broadcast. I'm a ham radio operator and I don't want any WiFi interference to my mobile rig.

And plus, I'm a guy who just plain ol' wants to know where everything is in the car, haha.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

HailDarkAle said:


> I'm wanting to totally remove/disconnect the WiFi radio altogether. I know that I can have the WiFi disabled, but I actually want it fully removed. I see many posts where people have had their service disabled, but still see a network being broadcast. I'm a ham radio operator and I don't want any WiFi interference to my mobile rig.
> 
> And plus, I'm a guy who just plain ol' wants to know where everything is in the car, haha.


As of right now separating it completely is unknown since it's tied into OnStar which is also not easy to completely eliminate. The Mychevy app from what I understand lets you turn off the broadcast of WiFi.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Too bad there's not a separate fuse/relay for the WiFi only ... but as stated by Merc6, the MyChevy app is supposed to allow you to disable the feature, yet I'm not aware as to whether or not it would actually stop the signal from being broadcast. Maybe I'll test it out on my Camaro and see if the signal is gone. I feel your pain, as I don't have any WiFi plan in my Camaro right now, but every time I'm in the car waiting for kids to get out of school, it tries to connect to the car's WiFi ... so I always have to turn off the WiFi on my phone so it doesn't try to connect to it. I'll try this test on Monday and let you know if it works!


----------



## HailDarkAle (Apr 2, 2018)

spaycace said:


> Too bad there's not a separate fuse/relay for the WiFi only ... but as stated by Merc6, the MyChevy app is supposed to allow you to disable the feature, yet I'm not aware as to whether or not it would actually stop the signal from being broadcast. Maybe I'll test it out on my Camaro and see if the signal is gone. I feel your pain, as I don't have any WiFi plan in my Camaro right now, but every time I'm in the car waiting for kids to get out of school, it tries to connect to the car's WiFi ... so I always have to turn off the WiFi on my phone so it doesn't try to connect to it. I'll try this test on Monday and let you know if it works!


This is EXACTLY why I want it GONE, haha. One minor update: I noticed it says "OnStar WiFi" in the MyChevy lists. Maybe it's in the OnStar module??? If nothing else, I can find out if I pull the wires from the OnStar module.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

HailDarkAle said:


> This is EXACTLY why I want it GONE, haha. One minor update: I noticed it says "OnStar WiFi" in the MyChevy lists. Maybe it's in the OnStar module??? If nothing else, I can find out if I pull the wires from the OnStar module.


I just told my phone to forget the network once my cars data plan ran out, haha 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I can confirm that in OnStar generation 9.4 the wifi is inside the OnStar box itself. 

But I cannot conform the wifi location for the OnStar generation 10 that your 2015 is equipped with.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

HailDarkAle said:


> This is EXACTLY why I want it GONE, haha. One minor update: I noticed it says "OnStar WiFi" in the MyChevy lists. Maybe it's in the OnStar module??? If nothing else, I can find out if I pull the wires from the OnStar module.


 Let us know if the car starts after that. Majority of the Gen 1 with OnStar won't run w/o OnStar in one piece. Folks have disabled the antenna part of it, I believe there is a few posts about it going back as far as 2012.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

It is integrated in the Gen10 box.

Using the MyChevrolet App to disable the wifi will completely shut it off.

Disconnect either of the wiring harnesses that plug into the OnStar module and your vehicle will not start.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Well ... it's taken longer that what I'd originally planned to test this out, but I have discovered that if you disable the wifi network using the onstar\mychevy app, then start your vehicle, shut it off, get out, lock it, wait about 10-20 seconds, unlock it, then start it again, the Camaro's wifi network is no longer found by my phone! Maybe this will help you out, maybe it won't, but at least you've got more info now


----------

